# Tractor, car & POTATO show in Clark, SD Aug 6, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Yep you read that right! There will be a tractor show, a classic car show and events all day long celebrating the POTATO! Including are you ready?




Woman's Mashed potato wrestling! Apparently folks in South Dakota know how to have a good time!

Here is a link:
http://www.clarksd.com/potato.htm


----------

